# Grilled Vegetable Medley



## titans53 (Jun 21, 2010)

My favorite time of year is here and the farmer's markets are in full gear. I visit our local every weekend and get all the veggies that I can handle. This was started by a co-worker and I added my own spices and veggies to this.

2 yellow squashes

2 zuccinis

3 fresh tomatoes

2 green peppers

2 red peppers

1 red onion (personal choice of type)

all spices are just to personal preference because I don't measure

goya adobo seasoning

black pepper

sea salt

smoked paprika

1/2 to 1 stick of butter 

fresh parsley, cilantro, or basil (my favorite) I use whatever I have and all work great

garlic is great too

 I use many other veggies like cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, & green beans they all work great, but fresh tomatoes are the key.

 I haven't smoked these yet ( maybe next time ) cut all veggies to bite size and mix in all ingredients in a large mixing bowl with lid and shake up to coat all veggies with spices. I make a foil boat and add all veggies ( might have to make 2 due to amount of veggies ) close up except for a small opening to allow for steam so veggies won't get mushy. I put on a grill with medium heat and using the indirect heat method. I start these about 10 minutes  before I start my meat and will be done around the same time. Enjoy my family sure does and even the kids.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 21, 2010)

Yumm! I love to cook veggies like that too. I like to throw in a clove or two of garlic. Sometimes I could just make a meal of off a bunch of veggies like this. But they sure do go great with smoked chicken! Thanks for sharing. Do you use the sweet or spicy smoked paprika?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2010)

Now that's almost a Saturday routine around this household. First breakfast at a quirky little place (13 Gypsy it's tapas) in the artsy section of J-ville and then to the art market for some fresh made breads and what ever else they have there and then it's straight to the farmers market. The wife has her favorite little old black lady she buys from. she's so sweet and just loves to see the wife and always tells here whats the freshest of her offerings. Then I hit the fish section and see if they have anything good from the gulf. Then it veggies this and that for us and the kids of the front house. We are all on a diet on the weekends or at least till I get to cooking. Let me tell you that you can smoke some veggies or just grill them too. I/ we like them both ways


----------



## meltyface (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't ever get this down right.  Since meats cook at different rates how long (rough estimated) should I grill vegetables for with this method?  Also do you flip or stir them any or just let them sit there?


----------

